# A6 Questions..........



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I saw a beautiful Baby Blue 2002 A6 on a VW lot today; 3.0, 38,xxx miles for $23,995. Is this a good price, when considering a new model is north of 40K?
In general, are Audis as expensive to maintain as they say? Or are they just a little higher than VW's? As a VW loyalist, I still may switch to Audi if the price is right.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: A6 Questions.......... (fortysomething)*

That's probably $4k high. Honestly. Read through the different threads on this (and other) forums and you'll see PLENTY of dialog about what car should go for what price.
An Audi is not a Lexus -- in many ways. It will cost you more to maintain, but it will also be more rewarding in terms of performance and luxury if you shop right. How do you do that? Do LOTS of reading on this forum, learn what to look for, and shop around. They can be expensive to maintain, but if you buy right, and learn to use the forums to drive down maintenance costs (believe me -- the forums CAN help you do this), they are a great bang for the buck given what you can get a used one for. I'm bought a 46k car for $21.9 with 28k miles on it. Pretty tough to beat.
Good luck!


----------



## Colravey (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: A6 Questions.......... (fortysomething)*

My 2002 A6 2.7T was $18,200 last fall (2005) with 59k miles. Purchased an aftermarket warranty for $2k (3 years, unlimited mileage). Repairs have been the standard VW/Audi stuff on a car that now has 81K miles (both front wheel bearings, right side half shaft). It is a very enjoyable ride (and, once in a blue moon when I keep it at 70 on the highway, I get 27 to 29 mpg, premium fuel only)


_Modified by Colravey at 2:15 AM 8/9/2006_


----------



## FattyPaul (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a 2001 a6 2.7t 6speed stock fully loaded wit avant rims and bbs rc rims If you want it let me no 72,xxx miles mintt . im asking $14,500 but very negotiable and or a trade for a mk3 mk4 vr6 with some cash let me no Paul (914) 433 2430 or [email protected] (ya i no hondas blow old sn guys so dont start wit stupid comments lol pics of the car http://s93.photobucket.com/alb...r1996/


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (FattyPaul)*

That's a pretty sweet ride and a reasonable price if it's in good shape. Timing belt done on it yet?


----------

